# What to do with a rusty cab on my International dump???



## TGS Inc. (Aug 17, 2010)

I have a 1991 International 7 yard dump truck (I will post pictures soon). Truck runs great. The problem is the cab is rusting out. Cab corners, floor board. The floor board is a simple fix of course but the corners of the cab seem like its a structural issue. Cab has sunk down an inch or more... Was contemplating a couple of things:

1. Sell the truck

2. Try and do a cab swap. 

Anyone have any thoughts?? Experience with cab swaps?? My fear on that is that with the cab swap, I'm open to any and all issues. New parts galore to finish job, broken bolts and hardware, unknown labor cost, etc. Seems like a huge undertaking.

Any thoughts??

Thanks!


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

My 87 rusted the mount and dropped 3". I would probably try and swap it. Doing floor pans alone took 3 days of heavy fab. 
These trucks are notorious for trapping moisture in the channels under the floor and by the time you see, its too late


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

A cab swap on something like that shouldn't be too hard. I'd do that before trying to fix it if it's real bad. But finding a good cab that age might prove hard. I'm not sure how new they interchange. Maybe up to mid-late 90's, and if so then that will make it easier.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

80s to 2002 used the same cab, shape at least. Same doors. Might be some minor differences


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

Have done both fixing and swapping. Swapping is much better. Use to have a back door source within International that we got doors, cabs, quarter fenders, etc. Still have some things left but no cabs and maybe only a door or 2. When swapping you have to make sure it is the same engine configuration as a DT466 cab won't work in place of a Cummins cab and vise versa.


----------



## TGS Inc. (Aug 17, 2010)

LON;1623189 said:


> Have done both fixing and swapping. Swapping is much better. Use to have a back door source within International that we got doors, cabs, quarter fenders, etc. Still have some things left but no cabs and maybe only a door or 2. When swapping you have to make sure it is the same engine configuration as a DT466 cab won't work in place of a Cummins cab and vise versa.


I drove the truck the other night for 5 hours and it ran so well! Everything works, the cab is just shot!

Question: How many man hours do you think it would take to remove a cab and install a new one?? I know there is a huge range, just wondering in your (or anyone elses) experience.

Cabs are available on ebay as well as other sources.

My mechanic seems to think a big issue is to get all the air hoses/lines to match up, etc.

Thanks guys!

-Wayne


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

just get a cab that has the same trans and engine and you should be all set. 

I bet he can have it done in a 40 hour week easy, probably less.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

I did it this past fall with an F800. Probably wouldn't do it again, but I ended up spending quite a bit of money on the rusty engine as well-turbo, manifold. But I already had a bunch of money into the rear brakes, and the cab was off. Same deal though, engine\tranny and frame were in great condition, cab was junk. 

Now I have a decent truck all the way around and will for a long time. Still not sure if it was worth it or if I'd do it again, definitely not with a Furd, but an International...........


----------

